# broke a hose clamp



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

we broke a hose clamp on the carb , the one that holds on the rubber boots that attaches to the airbox. they are like 1/4 inch wide and about 3" around . found out just a reguler clamp will not fit in the grooves . where can i get one the same size without going to kawi , they wanna rape u for $3+ change . is there any where. not having good luck went to all parts stores and some hardware stores .


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

that is a hard item to find. no parts store is gonna carry that skinny lil sucker


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

yes sir, got that fixed though, have other issues now


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Zip Tie :bigok: lol


----------

